# Kittens



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

...It's been a while since I've had a kitten...6 years to be exact and Liam wasn't even this small when I got him.

I've realized I am through and through a dog person. Straight up, 100% canine lover. Kittens are so mischievous. They are here, they are there, they're above you and below you. Plotting. >:[ Plotting to eat your hair, to pounce on your arm, to sneak attack the dogs, to stick their head in your drink cup and lick the glass on the inside?!

Pardon me, but wth do you do to keep them occupied? I let Freya, little grey kitten, out of her crate at 7:00 this morning and she has been all over the place ever since. o_o I fed her some beef heart and part of a chicken back and she's been going, going, going for hours. 


Two more will be coming today and they'll need taming. But what happens when they become as playful as Freya is? I'm bewildered at the thought of having a litter of kittens this size running around my house. 

Puppies are way easier. :|


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

:lol: well... we used to keep our cat busy by puting tobi's leash on him and letting the cat chase the leash around while tobi thinks the cat was chasing him... dunno if any of your dogs would be up for that! cats are something else... I'm a dog person through and through but i would gladly take in a cat.

They will for the most part occupy themselves as long as they all get along, you could try getting some catnip and that will get them all going crazy for a bit and they just might tire themselves out 

Umm... the little feather flirts, you could make one if you have any birds or something or get one at petsmart or petco, our cat used to love it... so did the dog though...

Little remote control mice are awesome!!!Remote Micro Mouse - Ethical Products 2305


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Look on the bright side - no walks! Although my daughter-in-law got a harness for her cat and they walk.

I'm not too sure about cats - we took Snorkels to visit my son and his wife, and their cat attacked my dog, with serious deadly intent. I was actually kind of scared for my dog; Snorkels was about 10 feet away from the cat and the cat casually walked up to her and started attacking her head, with her claws out. Snorkels yelped in a way I've never heard before. The cat outweighed her by four pounds.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

Also on the good side. A playful kitten is a healthy kitten. :biggrin:


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Dave, the remote control mouse looks awesome. We got some little mice that make noise for the kittens and when the dogs got a hold of them they were utterly destroyed. :[ I want to get quite a few of those to keep in my pocket for agility now that I know how much Indi loves them. 

I think some cats can be as sweet as can be and very tolerant...Others just malicious little things! D:<

And yes the bright side is the kitten is healthy and happy.  I just hope the other kittens are this easy to tame and are just as healthy as this kitten and her sister were.


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

Why pay so much for the remote control mice, go to the petstore and get a couple feeders for .99c, put them in the bathtub & let them chase those around!

...Just kidding. I've had mice as pets, they're awesome, I could never do that. I bet the kittens would love it though.

I'm with you on the cat thing. No offense, cat people, but they're just not for me... I have three right now that I love dearly, two of them I have had 12 years. But after these are gone, never again. I hate the whole litter box thing, and the fact that if their litter box isn't completely clean and empty they will pee on my clothes piles, purse, etc. I wish I could have them be inside/outside, I think they would be much happier if they could go outside and hunt, but living in Miami it's just not safe. 

Anyways - good luck with the kittens! And I second what Tobi said about the catnip. One of my cats would OD on the stuff if he could, he eats it until it's gone and then just sits there, completely still for about an hour. LOL


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

I think I'll get some catnip for Freya.

I just got two more ferals in yesterday, freaking ADORABLE. Another white one, then a mostly black one with grey tabby streaks going down it's stomach, legs, and cheeks like accents. Such a cool looking cat!!


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

Pictures as soon as you have a free second!


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Trust me I'll take some good ones when I can and post them up!  I need to find the charger for our camera!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Funny, Windy is a right hyperactive pain in the ar$e and I love every second of it. 
I absolutely agree with what Tobi said about those 'da bird' things. They are about $6 and my cat for one just loves it. Its the only thing I've found that will both keep her interest and tire her out. I try to use it just like it is a bird, hide it behind things and then make it jump out, the cat stalks it and runs and leaps after it. Then after about 20 minutes, I let her catch it, let the thing flutter around like its dying, then I'll give the cat some food, just like she's caught herself a meal. Well, thats my theory anyway. 20 minutes twice a day.
And, I walk Windy on a leash (blush, blush). In the winter she goes about a mile a night. She goes out driving in the car (just did a 4500 mile trip with us actually, including walking around Niagara Falls). Goes to Petsmart, the beach, on the boat, everywhere, just like you would with a dog. Got a carrier on the front of my bike, she goes in that and Mollie runs alongside. Kills 2 birds with one stone so to speak.
She knows how to sit. Seriously, if I can do that with a cat, the sky is the limit for you (if you had the time). 
Ok, I’ll shut up now.
Seriously, if Windy like other cats, (and I could get my lord here to agree), I’d take one of your kittens off your hands in a second.


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

Windy sounds like an awesome cat, Penny!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Thanks Julie. For someone who thought they detested cats a year or so ago, I've most certainly changed my tune. Maybe I just really lucked out and got my soul cat (if there is such a thing), along with my soul dog. Life is good


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

Ah kittens! Crazy, mischievous, fluffy bundles of claws! I'm so glad Mo is now out of his kitten phase, though he was an adorable little Sh*t! BTW catnip may not work on a kitten, some of them don't develop a love for it until they are adults.


----------

